# Costco dog food?



## Hankscorpio (May 15, 2012)

My dog is almost 1 and I'd like to start getting him off of the science diet puppy food the rescue used. I'd like to find a healthy dog food without going overboard on overpriced trendy foods. ( I don't mind paying more but I want better quality not trendy buzzwords and packaging)

Someone at the dog park was Saying the Costco brand "premium stuff in the blue bag" is one of the best on the market. I assume this is the natures domain salmon meal and sweet potato. She sounded like the lady in the blue buffalo ads. Talking about other foods using fillers and byproducts. She did sound a bit crazy though ranting about AIMS dissecting health dogs to study how they were digesting dog foods...

Anyone else recomend this stuff? It looks like there was a big recall in April or may...

Also any tips fore storing Costco sized food bags? I have one medium sized dog so I'm concerned about supersized bags going stale or attracting pests (bugs or mice)


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Both Kirkland and Nature's Domain are pretty good. Nature's Domain is grain-free, Kirkland isn't. Yes, they're made by Diamond and they had a salmonella recall recently. Up to you whether you're comfortable with that (but remember that kibble frequently has salmonella on it, so handle accordingly).

The bags are only 35 or 40 pounds so not huge. If you have an airtight container it should be OK. Or if you have a deepfreeze, you can put half the bag in there to keep it fresh.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

I fed Kirklands for a year and my dogs did fine on it. I switched mostly because that was the only reason I had the costco membership and I wanted a food that I could buy anywhere. We have one med-large dog (depending on who you ask - she is 40 pounds) and one small-med dog (again depending on who you ask - she is 20 pounds). The bag would last us around two months. We bought a trash can (never used for trash), cleaned it and sealed it in there. Works well.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I never put the food in a sealed container. My bag lasts about a month, I cut a small hole in the bag, and the food didn't seem to go bad, as well as no change in stools towards the end of the month.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

We feed our cat Kirkland Signature cat food, and he LOVES it. We recently got our first dog, and he prefers the KS Lamb and Rice to the Iams he was getting in the shelter.

Important to note, Costo carries to different lines of Kirkland food, at least here in Canada. There is Kirkland Signature Super Premium which has Lamb and Rice and Chicken and Rice flavours, and has some grain, etc and is $30/40lb bag. And there is also the Kirkland Signature Nature's Domain, in Salmon and Sweet potato and Turkey and Sweet Potato flavours, which has all natural ingredients, etc. It is a little bit more expensive than the KS regular ($35/35lb bag), but for us, both are WAY less expensive and have a WAY better ingredient list than anything else we'd consider feeding our dog. If there is wheat or corn in the first five ingredients, we don't buy it, and from the ingredients list, KS super premium food appears to be both wheat- and corn-free (but it does contain malted barley and millet).

No idea how long the bag will last, we feed about 1 1/3 cup/day but Snowball isn't eating his whole portion right now. (I just realized its could be because of all the veg and fruit, which he doesn't like, in the food!). Currently, his food is in a rubbermaid tub in the (cat's) second bedroom until I can find a better alternative.


----------



## guitarguy (Jul 25, 2012)

We feed Kirkland also. To me the ingredients look pretty darn good (no bi products, etc) and our dogs have always seemed to do well on it. The only thing I've ever questioned is the grain in the food...is there a general benefit to a food being 'grain free' or might it just be a requiste for some dogs that don't react well to it?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Some dogs do fine on grain, but many people try to avoid it as dogs can't digest it and they are common sources of allergies and tummy upsets/diarrhea. Grains and corn are filler.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

They are made by Diamond though. I wouldn't feed it.


----------

